# People keep asking me what Frankie is.



## Frankiesmom (May 25, 2010)

When I reply 'Maltese' - I've gotten (at least 30 times) 'and what?' Me: 'Just Maltese.' And then they reply with 'Oh! He doesn't look like Maltese I've seen!'

Seriously, this has happened SO MANY times. So I need to know. And I need you all to be honest. I can take it. Does he look like he's mixed with something? I wouldn't be surprised if he was - he came from a backyard breeder with multiple breeds. I didn't do my research. 

So... without further ado... here he is!


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

Just say, "No, cause he's the best looking one out there!":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Maybe they're not used to seeing a malt with that particular hair cut (?).
I think Frankie looks adorable in it. Who know, maybe these people only know one other malt that looks different. 

I always get asked that question no matter where I go. All three of mine look different from each other (I think). Ava is 3 lbs and Arch is 10 lbs. It doesn't bother me though - as long as they think they're cute :angry: .....:blush:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

He looks like an adorable Maltese pup to me.:wub:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks like an adorable Maltese baby to me.:wub: Have you ever asked any of those people what about him doesn't look like the Maltese they've seen? Try not to let them offend you, Maltese are not carbon copies of each other.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, he is so cute!! Maybe they haven't seen a puppy cut before. He looks like a Malt to me.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

He is an adorable baby :wub: and looks like a Maltese to me. I think that it's probably the hair cut that throws them off. People ask me what Bailey is when I have her cut really short


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

He looks maltese to me! I wonder what they think he's mixed with... ?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

He looks like a malt to me and a cute one at that!!! :wub:
Maltese have so many different face types and styles that
many of them look different. Also, when you say maltese,
some people automatically look for the long hair... the puppy
cut might throw them off. He's a doll!!!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Looks totally Maltese to me, and a cute one at that!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I get ask that all the time, they usually think my girls are yorkies, okkkkkkk:wacko1:
He's all maltese to me, he's adorable:wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

He looks all Maltese to me! He's adorable!

Everyone thinks mine are Tzu's. Even those who have a Tzu. You would think that if you had a Tzu, you would be able to see the difference. :wacko1:


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

They are just rude. I put Jasper in a cart so I could try a shirt on him in Petsmart.. he wasnt happy about being in a cart and cryed, a lady that was standing in a check out line spoke really loud and said "hes probably crying because hes a boy and he has bows in his hair" which btw they were top knots lol anyways sorry for rambling this post just brought that memory back lol... Your fluff is a beautiful maltese!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

He looks like a malt to me! I've learned that people can sometimes be clueless, esp in places like Petsmart and Petco. I've been asked that same question when I have dogs in full show coat with me (Lucy, especially). 

He does not look like a mix to me, has a nice maltese face, coat and body.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I'll be on the other side of the fence here. You did say you want honest opinions, and I get asked this question quite a bit. Doesn't bother me, as I often ask neighbors what breed they have, and where it came from.

I am honest with people. I use the oportunity to educate them on poor breeding practices. So yep, when I'm asked what LBB is, I say, "He's a poorly bred Maltese, from a BYB". 

This opens the window for discussion, and education. I certainly don't want folks to run off and purchase a Maltese, just because LBB is too cool for school. :supacool:

Don't be offended when people ask this question. Use it to our advantage. Educate them. Tell them the truth. You are not sure of his heritage, as he came from a BYB, without knowing the pedigree. Make a long story even longer, you cannot say he's NOT a mix, as you don't know. Nor does anyone on this forum. The breeder doesn't even know.

He's cute as a bug. So are mine. Well, not Raul ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

:goodpost:


3Maltmom said:


> I'll be on the other side of the fence here. You did say you want honest opinions, and I get asked this question quite a bit. Doesn't bother me, as I often ask neighbors what breed they have, and where it came from.
> 
> I am honest with people. I use the oportunity to educate them on poor breeding practices. So yep, when I'm asked what LBB is, I say, "He's a poorly bred Maltese, from a BYB".
> 
> ...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've had people ask what Bitsy and Rylee are too,since their fur is shorter,must be the pictures they've seen are in show coat. They may have not seen them in a puppy cut...I know I rarely saw them cut short,but you can still tell a Malt by it's features though.
I think he looks all Malt to me..some people just don't know their breeds,though,not an easy task,lots of breeds out there to remember..


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

He looks like a cute little malt to me.:wub:


----------



## maltemom09 (Jan 27, 2010)

Awwww Frankie those silly people just don't know it when they see such a darling little malt :wub: and it confuses them.


----------



## Dogwriter (Jul 3, 2010)

michellerobison said:


> ..some people just don't know their breeds,though,not an easy task,lots of breeds out there to remember..


I have had a steady stream of customers in here today, and every one has asked me what my fluff is. (She is the door greeter)

I think Michelle is exactly right, people don't even know what a malt is. I see in their eyes they're trying to remember. Maybe your short coat throws them off; maybe mine's puppy-ness throws them off. Just answer and, if you want to, educate.

BTW I just remembered, my male Corgi is a purebred, registered Pembroke. But people tell me all the time he doesn't "look" pure. Trust me I know my Pems, and my bloodlines... some people just want to show off their (miniscule) knowledge.


----------



## Punky (Jul 15, 2010)

He look's a cute cuddly Maltese to me  I get the same also no matter of Max is in a cut or coat. And it is normally from the Petsmart or Petco people, honestly I think the people who ask me have no clue what a Maltese is really.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like a precious Malt to me. And if people say that again, say His name, is Frankie, he is Maltese, the love of my life, thank you so much for noticing my special boy :wub:

Inside you can go


----------



## Frankiesmom (May 25, 2010)

LOL allheart! Thanks everyone for your comments. I do not know if he is a mix - I did the dumb thing of buying him from a BYB, but we love him more than anything. My fiance said 'He looks like a Frankie - isn't that all that matters?' :wub: But when you get asked ALL the time, it gets old! Your comments have made me feel more assured. Thank you. :blush:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Frankiesmom said:


> LOL allheart! Thanks everyone for your comments. I do not know if he is a mix - I did the dumb thing of buying him from a BYB, but we love him more than anything. My fiance said 'He looks like a Frankie - isn't that all that matters?' :wub: But when you get asked ALL the time, it gets old! Your comments have made me feel more assured. Thank you. :blush:


Hugs to you. Guess what, my first malt was from a pet store, and all my other babies were from I will call them "home breeders", basically the bred their pets. Both Mia and Leo are from byb or home breeders. But I couldn't possibly love them anymore, just as much as you love your Frankie. Now I do know the difference.

Some people sadly can just be unkind because they aren't happy within, so I stick with my initial advice, and say, "Thank you so much, for noticing the most precious little boy, my Frankie :wub: Then, hopefully he will pee on their leg :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Just kidding of course (sort of . Your Frankie is a doll, and honestly, I see nothing but a precious baby boy Maltese.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

He definitely looks like a Maltese. I agree that the haircut is not typical of most Maltese and this probably throws some folks off. I like his little outfit, btw. My first Malt was from a backyard breeder and he weighed over 11 pounds but he still looked Maltese albeit not a well-bred one. Both his parents were Maltese but beyond that, I don't know. Hey, I don't care. He was a wonderful dog:wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

He definitely doesn't look like a mixed Maltese. Since he's from a backyard breeder & also has a short hair cut, he has a slightly different look than a Maltese from a show breeder. I have London & Preston...London is from a backyard breeder basically (who is now trying to show, but at the time I do not think she did) and she looks completely different than Preston who is from a reputable show breeder (he was being held for show but he was too shy).

Most people don't even really know what a Maltese looks like, most people think all white dogs are Bichon Frise, Yorkies (not sure how, lol) or Shih-Tzus. Maltese are far less common of a breed than those others.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

aprilb said:


> He definitely looks like a Maltese. I agree that the haircut is not typical of most Maltese and this probably throws some folks off. I like his little outfit, btw. *My first Malt was from a backyard breeder and he weighed over 11 pounds but he still looked Maltese albeit not a well-bred one. Both his parents were Maltese but beyond that, I don't know. Hey, I don't care. He was a wonderful dog*:wub:


We need to care. I care where mine came from. I put LBB's BYB (breeding several dogs, literally in cages, in his backyard) out of business. My Joplin's breeder (simply ignorant, and not knowing any better) was quickly educated, when in fear of a law suit, when she shut down. 

We have to care where they came from. This doesn't mean our dogs are not the light of our lives. God knows mine are. We do have to be honest, and tell it like it is. 

To the OP, spread the word. Your doggie is adorable, and a lucky little one, to have you.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

3Maltmom said:


> We need to care. I care where mine came from. I put LBB's BYB (breeding several dogs, literally in cages, in his backyard) out of business. My Joplin's breeder (simply ignorant, and not knowing any better) was quickly educated, when in fear of a law suit, when she shut down.
> 
> We have to care where they came from. This doesn't mean our dogs are not the light of our lives. God knows mine are. We do have to be honest, and tell it like it is.
> 
> To the OP, spread the word. Your doggie is adorable, and a lucky little one, to have you.


 
Debbie, I hear ya. I really do. Sadly, I have the opposite problem, when people see Mia and Leo, they say.....awww they are Maltese aren't they and I do take the time to educate as you know there background, and are far from standard. I could not wait to get Mia and Leo spayed and neutered, I can not tell you the countless times, people wanted me to breed them. I was exhausted, heartbroken (because these are my "kids" they are talking about), but got the message out, why I would not, could not, and would never breed them. I gave them the facts, and bless them, they understood. One lady actually ended up adopting an adorable daschund at a shelter, what a doll he is.

As far as the OP goes, I think she encountered some rudeness and unkindness, it would be different if they asked in a way where they didn't know, but sounds to me like some were pretty rude, of which, if that happened to me, that's the exact response I would give, as I advised.

But I hear ya. I get the word out all the time, and not just about Maltese.
Oh dear me the "designer" breed craze :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:, but I completely hear ya.

And your right, Frankie is a dollbaby :wub:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

He is an adorable Maltese puppy...


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Frankie totally looks all Maltese to me!! He's a cutie!!!

Lots of people ask me that about Bisou too as there are hardly any here- but I take it more like they just don't know what they're talking about as they clearly don't know Maltese! lol.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

i don't know what these people are seeing but frankie looks like a cute lil maltese to me !


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

he looks like a very cute malt!!:wub:


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

He is an adorable maltese! When we got Tyson from a couple that didn't want him anymore, I wondered if he was all maltese, so I ordered a DNA cheek test for $50. It turned out he was pure maltese, but what does it matter when they are the love of our lives? Linda


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

3Maltmom said:


> We need to care. I care where mine came from. I put LBB's BYB (breeding several dogs, literally in cages, in his backyard) out of business. My Joplin's breeder (simply ignorant, and not knowing any better) was quickly educated, when in fear of a law suit, when she shut down. I think you misunderstood me however, I did not make myself clear. When I said "I don't care", I meant that I loved my BYB dog despite the fact that he was poorly bred, and he was. As you can see in my siggy, my girls came from a reputable breeder and that is what I recommend. I definitely agree that we DO need to care where they come from.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

He looks like a maltese to me..


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

aprilb said:


> 3Maltmom said:
> 
> 
> > We need to care. I care where mine came from. I put LBB's BYB (breeding several dogs, literally in cages, in his backyard) out of business. My Joplin's breeder (simply ignorant, and not knowing any better) was quickly educated, when in fear of a law suit, when she shut down. I think you misunderstood me however, I did not make myself clear. When I said "I don't care", I meant that I loved my BYB dog despite the fact that he was poorly bred, and he was. As you can see in my siggy, my girls came from a reputable breeder and that is what I recommend. I definitely agree that we DO need to care where they come from.
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

aprilb said:


> 3Maltmom said:
> 
> 
> > We need to care. I care where mine came from. I put LBB's BYB (breeding several dogs, literally in cages, in his backyard) out of business. My Joplin's breeder (simply ignorant, and not knowing any better) was quickly educated, when in fear of a law suit, when she shut down. I think you misunderstood me however, I did not make myself clear. When I said "I don't care", I meant that I loved my BYB dog despite the fact that he was poorly bred, and he was. As you can see in my siggy, my girls came from a reputable breeder and that is what I recommend. I definitely agree that we DO need to care where they come from.
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

linfran said:


> aprilb said:
> 
> 
> > This is an example of people jumping down your throat when you make an innocent comment. *I just meant we care about the maltese we have. I said nothing about not caring about back yard breeders.* Linda
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Okay, perhaps I'm more tired than I thought. Why is what I quoted from Linda, showing as a quote from April? 

April, I was speaking to Linda, in my last response, not you. Weird it showed up as a quote from you. 

In any case, let's just all stick to our guns, and rid the world of Mills.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

3Maltmom said:


> aprilb said:
> 
> 
> > I know this April. Just want to make it clear to newbies that we do care. And need to put a stop these greeders. If we all do our part, we can get rid of them. I know you are doing your part, and we love you for it. :grouphug: Thanks, Deb. Actually, I was successful in boycotting a pet store where I used to live and as a result, the sale of purebred puppies stopped. In fact, all of the pet stores where I live now are involved in adoption and none sell puppies. I think not buying from pet stores is catching on, and more pet stores are getting involved in adoption. So, the word is getting out about puppy mills. I don't think you jumped down anyone's throat, either. Thanks for all you do for rescue:blush:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i think ur frankie is gorgeous and he does look like a pure maltese to me , i get asked alll the time about dolce , cause honestly ppl in the bronx especially are not used to seeing real maltese. when i go downtown in manhattan ppl usually know . but around my way they ask if hes a bichon , a poodle , a yorkie ? , a tzu , they r clueless.. i have ppl telling he will grow big like 10 lbs and when they have seen him again they r like oo wow he really is stayin little , theres a girl around my way that has a bichon n she swore to me that my dog was a bichon n the hair was going to get curly n he will grow cause hers was just like mine when she was a baby , needless to say dolce has stayed small and his hair is still straight .. lol some ppl dont know ..


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If Frankie isn't a Maltese, then I just don't know. :wub: He is outrageously cute as well. It's funny but I saw a Maltese in my neighborhood at one point. So cute -- and I said to the woman "A maltese right?" and she said "No. A havanese" :blink::blink: Pure white but just a little bigger than Tyler. I was shocked and she told me that Havanese come in all sorts of color combos including pure white. Live and learn. Now I'm afraid to say to someone "What a cute Maltese." :blush: I don't care what people call Tyler. I know what he is. My baby


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

I think he is pure maltese, but I got the same when my boy was in that type of puppy cut. It reminds people of West Highland terriers (Cesar dog food dog.) Your fur baby is precious and I may have been inspired to cut Zeus down again.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

3Maltmom said:


> We need to care. I care where mine came from. I put LBB's BYB (breeding several dogs, literally in cages, in his backyard) out of business. My Joplin's breeder (simply ignorant, and not knowing any better) was quickly educated, when in fear of a law suit, when she shut down.
> 
> We have to care where they came from. This doesn't mean our dogs are not the light of our lives. God knows mine are. We do have to be honest, and tell it like it is.
> 
> To the OP, spread the word. Your doggie is adorable, and a lucky little one, to have you.


I totally agree with you, Deb. This is a great opportunity to educate and enlighten. The truth shall set you free and probably put those others in their place.


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, he looks all Maltese to me and if he's not, then Lucy must be his litter mate - because he sure does look a lot like Lucy Lu . . .

With that being said, did you rescue him from the New England area, by chance?


----------



## Frankiesmom (May 25, 2010)

Hi Sandcastles, I am actually in Fargo, North Dakota! :HistericalSmiley: Here's Frankie now at almost 7 months old.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I've been asked that too. He looks 100% maltese, and adorable at that!


----------

